# I Like Poly!



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here are the first frames cut from 3/4" King Starboard. I gonna be cutt'in all kinds of frames out of this stuff! (Ops, photos to come.)


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great stuff!! Love those two designs.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

whats the source for poly? Nice work bean


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Same as Azek -- Nice stuff. Those look da bomb, Beanman!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Where did you order it from? Seen a couple expensive sites,


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I found this to be a possible placed to buy from. http://stores.ebay.com/Cesany-Plastics-Inc?_rdc=1


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it may be too expensive to buy... but if you see a carpenter using the stuff you can get scraps to use.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

orcrender said:


> I found this to be a possible placed to buy from. http://stores.ebay.com/Cesany-Plastics-Inc?_rdc=1


 Yep, got mine from eBay. Seventeen bucks. I've all ready cut three. I think I can get six or eight more out of this piece.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice design indeed!! Is that stuff resiliant??
Cheers!!
Q


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

After I followed the topic "Show me your breaks", this material seems to be a good alternative.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This one will be a good test of the material.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Poly won't crack from a fork hit? I still have to try this stuff. Hopefully I can find a local source.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool Beans,Bean!

HA

good job

LGD


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Since King Star Board is used for boats you could check at local docks for boat repairs Northerner.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job. Poly rocks, I is now my go to choice for my every day shooter!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job. Poly rocks, I is now my go to choice for my every day shooter!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Devoman said:


> Nice job. Poly rocks, I is now my go to choice for my every day shooter!


 Thanks Yo for sharing the info on this stuff.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Next in line for poly fabrication! It's a Hays,Hays,Hays hybrid.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I think this is gonna be my standard material now for frames. , strong stuff,


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Elements of these three came together tonight. Into my Hay's,Hay's,Hay's hybrid!












Thank you to Bill for sharing his great designs.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> View attachment 28859
> Elements of these three came together tonight. Into my Hay's,Hay's,Hay's hybrid!
> View attachment 28860
> View attachment 28861
> Thank you to Bill for sharing his great designs.


Man, that is a Great Job you did there,,,, I need to get into the whole poly thing when I get the time to make slingshots...

I am impressed with your skillz man, and love the hybrid idea... I do, however, want to make a tiny suggestion, and that's to work just a bit more in smoothing out the cuts around the holes of your fork attachment... other than that,,, you are awesome

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You are right Duck. This was fab and post a.s.a.p. . I can sit in the house and relax in the Lazy Boy while I fine tune it with a pocket knife. It trims pretty easy and not as messy as wood (imho).


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe I don't like poly. I love it! The only down side that comes to mind, is how slippery it is. Some slings may need textured for grip.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here are some higher quality photos. A group pic and a take down model that I am still finishing.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> View attachment 28953


Is that another Hays template? If so, which one and where can I find it?

Looks ideal for those of us with smaller hands









Cheers, James


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

good work bean! they are all very nice.

i want to made the Hammergrip one as well one day... but i will made it out of three parts, yours looks like two ?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This is the actual purchase of material from E-bay for those that are interested. http://www.ebay.com/...984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

JamsMarmalades said:


> View attachment 28953


Is that another Hays template? If so, which one and where can I find it?

Looks ideal for those of us with smaller hands









Cheers, James
[/quote] Yes,If you mean the hammer grip. You can find it here http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/68-hammershot-takedown-with-ammo-dispenser/


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tobse said:


> good work bean! they are all very nice.
> 
> i want to made the Hammergrip one as well one day... but i will made it out of three parts, yours looks like two ?


 It is two, but i need to add a pin to prevent them from slipping apart. I was getting a feel for it today when the forks popped out and cut my knuckle open.







I love what you do Tobse,keep it up.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> It is two, but i need to add a pin to prevent them from slipping apart. I was getting a feel for it today when the forks popped out and cut my knuckle open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds painfull... thats why i want made the fork all the way through the grip as a frame and made a palm part and a finger part on the grip. You made it like bill hays the fork will be removeable for the pocket ?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tobse said:


> It is two, but i need to add a pin to prevent them from slipping apart. I was getting a feel for it today when the forks popped out and cut my knuckle open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds painfull... thats why i want made the fork all the way through the grip as a frame and made a palm part and a finger part on the grip. You made it like bill hays the fork will be removeable for the pocket ?
[/quote] Yes, it will break down for the pocket. It came apart because I did not have a pin in it yet. I would like to make one your way also. But, my material is not thick enough nor easy to glue layers to. I can't wait to see your version.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Poly want a cracker?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bean, when you said you were using "poly" I didn't know at first that you were referring to HDPE. The Azek I've been using is "poly" too, but it is PVC, or Poly Vinyl Chlorate. A whole different animal. I can't get a finish like that, nor is it strong enough for some designs.
I really like your work with these. Very cool.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Bean, when you said you were using "poly" I didn't know at first that you were referring to HDPE. The Azek I've been using is "poly" too, but it is PVC, or Poly Vinyl Chlorate. A whole different animal. I can't get a finish like that, nor is it strong enough for some designs.
> I really like your work with these. Very cool.


 Thanks DH. I apologize for not clarifying the material. You should try some of this. I am finding, with some frames, texture is needed for grip. I do need to test the material for impact resistance, but I am confident it will perform well. When I tried a cheap cutting board pfs and it snapped easily. However, this King Starboard is a completely different animal (Quality and thickness).


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, that are awesome slingshots, looks nice this stuff


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> Wow, that are awesome slingshots, looks nice this stuff


 Thanks Mr.Teh You should give some a try.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Waiting to see some walnut scales on one of those!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My S-Lock fork. This marks the end of the first poly board. (But, more is on it's way! Eeeeeee!)


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> 'Mr.Teh' said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that are awesome slingshots, looks nice this stuff
> ...


I don't know the real name from my stuff, but i have two or three shooter from a white cutting-board !!

Thanks for your suggestion :wave:


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> My S-Lock fork. This marks the end of the first poly board. (But, more is on it's way! Eeeeeee!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I got some more 3/4" King Starboard! You know what that means? More slingshots of coarse!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow ! youve really taken to working with that stuff ! i wish you well on your builds .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice stuff


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A ring shooter variation. ( in poly of coarse)


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1358038555.066051.jpg A ring shooter variation. ( in poly of coarse)


This one feels good. The slick attributes of poly/HDPE are not an issue with this positive grip. After trying the ring shooter, I felt that a greater offset would be more comfortable. Also I liked a sling I was given by Catburn that was even smaller but equipped with ott forks. These poly slings are a working mans, blue collar, tactical sling. They aren't fancy. But, they can be fabbed up in no time. Finish isn't important to me with these. Trace out ,cut, clean the edges a little for the router, and route. A little fuz left over trims off easy, some even with my finger nails.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Monika named these. Obi One and Darth. They are shared designs. Ben's Bullseye classic and the Hatchet. Both are great patterns.


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Great stuff!!!

What u use to finish to make this shiny level on it?

I have some problem to work with hdpe, maybe is time to work with poli?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Pele76 said:


> Great stuff!!!
> 
> What u use to finish to make this shiny level on it?
> 
> I have some problem to work with hdpe, maybe is time to work with poli?


I am referring to HDPE.( High Density PolyEthylene)


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok, so... what u use to finish surface on it?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Doesn't need a finish. Except maybe some sanding to rough it up. It can be slippery.


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

I really like Poly


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Pele76 said:


> I really like Poly


Great photo that - nicely shows the evolutionary stages of creation


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

oooo baby! looks like im in for fun times!

thanx for showcasing the possibilities of this material Beanflip!
i picked some of this stuff up off the street yesterday. (1"thick, 12x12" surface, 4 pcs, black) really lookin forward to giving this a try!

hah, finally i wont have to worry anymore about my nice wood ones getting hit when i go shooting with some friends! heck, ill give em some of their own so they can practise some more lol.

cheers Bean! you really showcased well how versatile and easy to work this stuff is. keep up the good work, and appy shooting!

remco


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Viper010 said:


> oooo baby! looks like im in for fun times!
> thanx for showcasing the possibilities of this material Beanflip!
> i picked some of this stuff up off the street yesterday. (1"thick, 12x12" surface, 4 pcs, black) really lookin forward to giving this a try!
> hah, finally i wont have to worry anymore about my nice wood ones getting hit when i go shooting with some friends! heck, ill give em some of their own so they can practise some more lol.
> ...


 Glad this helped. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Pele76 said:


> I really like Poly


Looking good!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My latest poly TTF slingshot. This takes design elements from the Hatchet, in shared designs, and combines smoothly with Hays style offset handle and ttf tips. Also I tried to keep the bands as close to my hand as possible. Witch is a fantastic feature brought to light by Bullseye ben's Bullseye classic. All great slingshots in there own right. This one feels great, and shoots great. As always, thanks to the designers who share their awesome creations.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

These look so good. What different colors does it come in? Are there any glues that will stick to it?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't tried to glue any. Mainly because I have heard it is a difficult task. The King Starboard web site has some,"how to videos" and what colors are available. Personally, I don't want to glue it. It's great for quick, clean, fabrications that require little to no finishing. Terribly durable, light, and I'm told, it floats.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great thread!!! I just found it. I have just placed an order locally for 1/2 inch black starboard hdpe. I don't know if it is thick enough? Any body know? I paid $35 dollars for 1'x3'section. They charged me 15 dollars to cut it from a scrap piece they had in the back. I was going to buy the 3 1/2 x 4 1/2 piece, they had for 125 but not sure if it would work so I opted out. Will be ready for me to pick up tomorrow.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting material, would like to give it a cut in the not too distant future!


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I tried to look up strength properties and compare to wood.

I found HDPE listed from 3200 to 4500 PSI tensile yield. (I know some of you like impact tests but I'm more worried about a fork breaking off and coming back.) I picked an average 4000 PSI which converts to 28 MPa if I did it right.

Wood varies by species, but oak lists as tensile strength of 100 MPa parallel to the grain, or 4 times that of HDPE, but only 5 MPa perpendicular to the grain, or about 1/5 that of HDPE.

So on average is HDPE 5 times as strong as wood? Assuming the break will always happen perpendicular to the grain, which seems likely? If so, there's little need for a 1 inch thick piece. Half an inch is like a two inch piece of oak?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Actually i had a fork hit with a not so good choice of a rock on my HDPE Black Dragon. I heard it hit but no sign of a mark even. Id trust it over wood anytime.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I love poly too! 1/2 inch HDPE KING STARBOARD. I really need to get a band saw.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! 
FYI, Yo slingshots and Bill Hays use this material as well.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Cool!
> FYI, Yo slingshots and Bill Hays use this material as well.


Yeah... I am waiting on a S.E.A.L. Sniper in poly from Bill. Beanflip do you use a band saw? Any tips for working with it? Would you mind if I made one like your Avatar, I really like it?


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Just came across this, looking for info on toilet partitions. (Figuring some are made from HDPE, and if I watch the right dumpster I may score)

http://www.bobrick.com/documents/tb-78.pdf


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Arnisador78 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Cool!
> ...


Definitely ok to make one like mine. I haven't found a wood tool that didn't work great on the material ( unless you count sand paper ) and I think it's much easier on the tools than wood. Post your results.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Arnisador78 said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...


Cool beans thanks. So sand paper doesn't work? How do you smooth it out?


----------

